# Barack Obama and Friends



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I am in no way bashing Obama by posting this, this was a very extreme news special on fox news last night. This show actually changed my parents vote to McCain and they hate McCain haha. For those of you have watched it what do you think about what they are trying to say??

Part 1






Part 2






Part 3






Part 4






Part 5


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm still curious to know how Obama got this far in his party.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> I'm still curious to know how Obama got this far in his party.


If it's all true..._ Seems_ convincing, but who knows. True, I wonder if his Democratic colleagues know these things about him. I would be quite alarmed if they do know about who he's tied to.
I wasn't going to vote for Obama anyway. And not because of his party, it's because of his ideas.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I'm still curious to know how Obama got this far in his party.


If it's all true..._ Seems_ convincing, but who knows. True, I wonder if his Democratic colleagues know these things about him. I would be quite alarmed if they do know about who he's tied to.
I wasn't going to vote for Obama anyway. And not because of his party, it's because of his ideas.
[/quote]

It's about as accurate and on the same lines of Fahrenheit 9/11, just from the other side...


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Please then, point out the inaccuracies.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> I am in no way bashing Obama by posting this, this was a very extreme news special on fox news last night. This show actually changed my parents vote to McCain and they hate McCain haha. For those of you have watched it what do you think about what they are trying to say??
> 
> Part 1
> 
> ...


you need to smack your parents around for being so stupid..
this is a last minute desperate attempt by Fox News to scare the vote out of their faithful cowfucking fanbase who might've been contiplating other wise. Lol somebody should dig up some videos of hannity when he was in college, I bet we'd find a few clips of him running around dressed up in womans clothing like the closet *** that he is. Type of guy that goes to public mens restrooms to look for a little action.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i missed seeing this one~


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> I am in no way bashing Obama by posting this, this was a very extreme news special on fox news last night. This show actually changed my parents vote to McCain and they hate McCain haha. For those of you have watched it what do you think about what they are trying to say??


you need to smack your parents around for being so stupid..
this is a last minute desperate attempt by Fox News to scare the vote out of their faithful cowfucking fanbase who might've been contiplating other wise. Lol somebody should dig up some videos of hannity when he was in college, I bet we'd find a few clips of him running around dressed up in womans clothing like the closet *** that he is. Type of guy that goes to public mens restrooms to look for a little action.
[/quote]

as stated above, please point out what's wrong with it. while doing so, you might attempt to not sound as ignorant as you accuse others of being.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

diddye said:


> I'm still curious to know how Obama got this far in his party.


The same way that radical Muslims become airline pilots.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn I dont have the time today to watch all of them.

This is all propaganda BS.
I dont trust any news group that reports anything.
I feel that the majority if not all groups are lying or making the stories sway the way they want.
Who the hell is there to believe?

I dont feel comfortable with either of these nominees!

This is a fragile time for us all. 
I just hope it works out well.

Its quite nerve racking!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thank you for the videos!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Damn I dont have the time today to watch all of them.
> 
> This is all propaganda BS.
> I dont trust any news group that reports anything.
> ...


Yeah, I dislike McCain and absolutely detest Obama.
I'm forced, therefore, to take "dislike" over "detest."

You would think that a country as great and massive as ours would be able to drum up a couple of better prospects than these two.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

there are better ones. and don't think for a minute that voting for them is "throwing your vote away". throwing your vote away is voting for someone that you don't want to vote for. that's counter to the entire process. give other candidates your vote and we'll see better candidates. give your vote to someone you don't want to, and that's what will keep running for office. the two dominant parties in this country only have power because the people give it to them. take some back on election day.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> there are better ones. and don't think for a minute that voting for them is "throwing your vote away". throwing your vote away is voting for someone that you don't want to vote for. that's counter to the entire process. give other candidates your vote and we'll see better candidates. give your vote to someone you don't want to, and that's what will keep running for office. the two dominant parties in this country only have power because the people give it to them. take some back on election day.


IMO that's still 'throwing a vote away.'

I understand your logic, but in this case I would practically give my left nut to NOT see Obama in the White House.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

by allowing yourself to be forced to vote for a party you don't believe in, YOU perpetuate the downward spiral our government is on. either bitch about how it works and don't vote for them or just don't bitch. let obama get elected. let people see what happens.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

hmmm... I get the choice to vote for another Bush or some man that goes by the name Barrack Hussain Obama? hahaha ah ya, no thanks... I guess I ll just hope for change whoever gets in! My entire neighborhood is covered in Obama signs, and the other day my neighbor tried puttin one in my yard without asking. "I said what the Fuk are you doing"? They replied, "you need to vote for him, you need to trust him and believe"... I said bitch, trust him? lmao... take yer sign and stick it up your azz was the last thing I said.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i seem to remember something about wishing in one hand...

take responsibility and DEMAND change. don't vote the same way this nation has been. there are MORE than two candidates.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> by allowing yourself to be forced to vote for a party you don't believe in, YOU perpetuate the downward spiral our government is on. either bitch about how it works and don't vote for them or just don't bitch. let obama get elected. let people see what happens.


I'm not going to help perpetuate the complete destruction of what's left of our country just so that I can say to the American public "I told you so."

__________________________

*Wow, how do these posts keep duplicating and triplicating themselves like this?

Hell, I even had one the other day that quadruplicated itself!*


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

barak obama is fundamentally wrong on almost every issue. he's not experienced and is incredibly naive about foreign relations. but he will not usher in the destruction of this nation. what will is people's willingness to put what's right behind what's hard. there is a lot of work that needs to be done before this country can get better. that starts with showing the governing parties that they will be held accountable for defying the will of the american people. that means not rewarding a party for putting up a candidate that doesn't reflect your values.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

The video is fairly simple and straightforward. He is connected to these people plain and simple. It was his choice to be connected. People should understand who these people are. I love hearing how all this is propaganda BS. There is nothing sensational here to complain about. People should take this seriously and realize that he has no business being the president of the United States of America.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

We can do without the insults and profanity here guys-
Try to keep it clean and respectful...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow...faux is really scared! i love it. obama. after his four years are up, you republicans will thank us sensible people for voting for him. i have confidence that some day you will see the light.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mori0174 said:


> The video is fairly simple and straightforward. He is connected to these people plain and simple. It was his choice to be connected. People should understand who these people are. I love hearing how all this is propaganda BS. There is nothing sensational here to complain about. People should take this seriously and realize that he has no business being the president of the United States of America.


Well said IMO.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/is pretty sure r1 didn't even watch the video.

just once, i'd like to see someone argue against a conservative video with logic instead of the rhetoric we always hear.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> wow...faux is really scared! i love it. obama. after his four years are up, you republicans will thank us sensible people for voting for him. i have confidence that some day you will see the light.


Dude, I just noticed your sig...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

not american, but both my sisters are now.

never liked obama. never WILL like obama.

in my eyes his an inexperienced, slimier than he appears, smooth talking snake.

being a good speaker doesnt mean you will be a good leader, and especially not the leader of the most powerful nation on earth. i really hope that the americans see through his fake "good guy" exterior and see what he really is.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Good to see that our neighbors to the north don't like Obama.
My fear was that other countries would see him as the one who would bring respect back to America.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IMO if I was an american I would vote for obama because he looks better. Mccain doesnt look as cool as obama.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> wow...faux is really scared! i love it. obama. after his four years are up, you republicans will thank us sensible people for voting for him. i have confidence that some day you will see the light.


baddfish? is that you?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...mdrs. rhetoric? dont make me piss my pants laughing.

and piranha_man, that is your best quote. seriously man. i just can't bring myself to get rid of it. hahaha.

try and ask a conservative why they hate obama...watch out for the emotional outcry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> lmao...mdrs. rhetoric? dont make me piss my pants laughing.
> 
> and piranha_man, that is your best quote. seriously man. i just can't bring myself to get rid of it. hahaha.
> 
> try and ask a conservative why they hate obama...watch out for the emotional outcry.


Thanks man.









Glad to see that the purposeful misspelling of the word was recognized as the facetious example in which it was intended.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn. If I hadn't already made up my mind it would be made up now. No wonder this dude wants to sit down and talk with Kim Jong And Abamiwhateverthefuckhisnameis. They'd get along great.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

this is exactly why i will vote for Obama.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Good to see that our neighbors to the north don't like Obama.
> My fear was that other countries would see him as the one who would bring respect back to America.


I cant stand the guy. The idea of white people voting for someone who has ties to racists, or at least people who have made racist remarks more then once, is beyond me.






I guess this election will tell the world what percentile of America really are idiots for voting for this tool.

Also, Obama isnt any smarter then GWB IMO, apparently you guys have 58 states, but he hasn't been to 1 of them, because he wasnt allowed to go to Hawaii or Alaska.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Seriously.

I'm personally embarrassed as an American for each and every vote this clown gets.
If he gets elected... I will probably become a Costa Rican earlier than expected.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...kind of like how we should be 50% less populated because of all the dumbasses who voted bush in? yeah, that worked out great. i love republicans judgement.

anyway... http://www.usaelectionpolls.com/

you mccain people are in the minority...and that's all that counts (unless you're bush and you have friends in the supreme court)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

There's no doubt that Bush is probably the worst president in history.

Don't know where you're getting this "You Republicans" thing...

p.s. Starting to wonder if you actually did catch the point behind the quote that you have in your sig...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

who cares about the sig? it's funny...that's it. i really dont care if you screwed up, and looked like a tool doing so, or if you're trying to tell me now that you genuinely meant to spell it like that (which i dont buy for a second). it doesn't matter. the words are funny, its funny. that's the only point! haha.

and "you republicans" referring to the republicans who voted for the piss poor ass president we are currently still serving. either way, http://www.usaelectionpolls.com/ ...it doesn't matter.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> I am in no way bashing Obama by posting this, this was a very extreme news special on fox news last night. This show actually changed my parents vote to McCain and they hate McCain haha. For those of you have watched it what do you think about what they are trying to say??


you need to smack your parents around for being so stupid..
this is a last minute desperate attempt by Fox News to scare the vote out of their faithful cowfucking fanbase who might've been contiplating other wise. Lol somebody should dig up some videos of hannity when he was in college, I bet we'd find a few clips of him running around dressed up in womans clothing like the closet *** that he is. Type of guy that goes to public mens restrooms to look for a little action.
[/quote]

as stated above, please point out what's wrong with it. while doing so, you might attempt to not sound as ignorant as you accuse others of being.
[/quote]

Not even going to attempt to waste my time.







If even for a second, anyone actually buys into this kind of crap, they're a lost cause. I'm not surprised that people actually chew on this right wing retarded fear bs, its exactly the reason why bush held two terms and was able to accomplish the ass rape on our flag that he gave. Like I said, their is a large chunk of America that is one more purified bloodline away from chewing on their own sh*t. So either Obama or Mccain, redemption or abortion, America will get what she deserves and I'm happy with that.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> I am in no way bashing Obama by posting this, this was a very extreme news special on fox news last night. This show actually changed my parents vote to McCain and they hate McCain haha. For those of you have watched it what do you think about what they are trying to say??


you need to smack your parents around for being so stupid..
this is a last minute desperate attempt by Fox News to scare the vote out of their faithful cowfucking fanbase who might've been contiplating other wise. Lol somebody should dig up some videos of hannity when he was in college, I bet we'd find a few clips of him running around dressed up in womans clothing like the closet *** that he is. Type of guy that goes to public mens restrooms to look for a little action.
[/quote]

as stated above, please point out what's wrong with it. while doing so, you might attempt to not sound as ignorant as you accuse others of being.
[/quote]

Not even going to attempt to waste my time.:laugh: If even for a second, anyone actually buys into this kind of crap, they're a lost cause. I'm not surprised that people actually chew on this right wing retarded fear bs, its exactly the reason why bush held two terms and was able to accomplish the ass rape on our flag that he gave. Like I said, their is a large chunk of America that is one more purified bloodline away from chewing on their own sh*t. So either Obama or Mccain, redemption or abortion, America will get what she deserves and I'm happy with that.
[/quote]

spoken like someone who just can't put his finger on any real facts to argue against what he doesn't like. well done, as usual.

and r1, yes rhetoric. i see you use it often, so i'll trust you know what it is. show me factual evidence that what's said in these vids is untrue. that's what discussion is. it's not screaming about how dumb republicans are. are you even interested in actually exchanging ideas or are you content to just hate the other side? our country was built by people who may not agree but were willing to sit down and come up with a solution, why is it so hard to do that now?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> I am in no way bashing Obama by posting this, this was a very extreme news special on fox news last night. This show actually changed my parents vote to McCain and they hate McCain haha. For those of you have watched it what do you think about what they are trying to say??


you need to smack your parents around for being so stupid..
this is a last minute desperate attempt by Fox News to scare the vote out of their faithful cowfucking fanbase who might've been contiplating other wise. Lol somebody should dig up some videos of hannity when he was in college, I bet we'd find a few clips of him running around dressed up in womans clothing like the closet *** that he is. Type of guy that goes to public mens restrooms to look for a little action.
[/quote]

as stated above, please point out what's wrong with it. while doing so, you might attempt to not sound as ignorant as you accuse others of being.
[/quote]

Not even going to attempt to waste my time.:laugh: If even for a second, anyone actually buys into this kind of crap, they're a lost cause. I'm not surprised that people actually chew on this right wing retarded fear bs, its exactly the reason why bush held two terms and was able to accomplish the ass rape on our flag that he gave. Like I said, their is a large chunk of America that is one more purified bloodline away from chewing on their own sh*t. So either Obama or Mccain, redemption or abortion, America will get what she deserves and I'm happy with that.
[/quote]

spoken like someone who just can't put his finger on any real facts to argue against what he doesn't like. well done, as usual.

[/quote]

Bottom line, I didn't even finish watching or bother to give these videos the benefit of doubt after watch only a few seconds into the first one. I don't care if Obama ran around with the black panthers screaming "tyrone power" all hopped up on ju ju beans in his underwear in his youth. We've all did some crazy sh*t when we were younger, hell bush was a draft dodging coke head :laugh: . Whether rebelious or hardly criminal, its all apart of that American generations youth and the freedom that she consistently allows. To hold a grown man accountable and expect perfection in his youth is unAmerican and to expect perfection or express fear because of either color or a movement or struggle during that period of our history is just flat hate propaganda, holds no weight, and only reinforces the contempt I hold for the hypocrites that buy into this garbage..

So let me get this straight, its not ok to bring up the injustices of slavery or the flat out consistent documented racism, abuse or violence that occured in this country prior to not even 50 years ago, but its ok to bring up the rebelious and sometimes ignorant movement that it caused. Stick to the resent results from a decade of republican neo-con rule and current issues even if they don't go in your favor. The simple old waving of the American flag and spewing out religious and typical baby Jesus values aren't going to be enough this time around.

Using this logic, we can always hold Mccain accountable for directly being involved with funding, supplying and training the same people that attacked us on our soil (mushadeed) lol and this was actually only 20 years ago, not even close to when Mccain was in his youth lol

You want real results and change, then you would want a product of our undeniable history with who has expressed nothing but divine love for this great nation.

You want more of the same of the corrupt ass rapeing of our flag and constitution, then you'll want somebody whose been bought and paid for sitting on his fat ass in congress for 26 years serving nothing but his own pockets.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

you don't believe in God and don't like republicans, we get it. point taken. however saying that if we can't hold people accountable for slavery which ended over 100 years ago than we can't hold barak obama accountable for what he himself was doing in college and after college is preposterous. it's so beyond illogical that i'm surprised i even have to point it out. are you really that wrapped up in hatred of the right?

saying that you don't care doesn't make what's stated not true. i just means you don't care, which is your right. the fact that you don't care about it being a verifiable fact that barak obama associated with and by his own words is "friendly" with admitted and proud terrorists is pretty sad. we may not agree at all politically but i don't understand why you wouldn't demand the best from your candidate. that would not include being "friendly" with terrorists who try to kill a man and his family, for being involved in a court case. i don't like mccain and won't vote for him in nov, but i fail to see how voting for the same kind unqualified dishonest candidate that's been running for the last 20 years will do any good.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

diddye said:


> I'm still curious to know how Obama got this far in his party.


 +1


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> you don't believe in God and don't like republicans, we get it. point taken. however saying that if we can't hold people accountable for slavery which ended over 100 years ago than we can't hold barak obama accountable for what he himself was doing in college and after college is preposterous. it's so beyond illogical that i'm surprised i even have to point it out. are you really that wrapped up in hatred of the right?
> 
> saying that you don't care doesn't make what's stated not true. i just means you don't care, which is your right. the fact that you don't care about it being a verifiable fact that barak obama associated with and by his own words is "friendly" with admitted and proud terrorists is pretty sad. i don't like mccain and won't vote for him in nov, but i fail to see how voting for the same kind unqualified dishonest candidate that's been running for the last 20 years will do any good.


On the contrary, my faith and love for Jesus goes beyond your facist lol "baby Jesus tururst" comprehension. You see the difference is I believe in the grown up Jesus that spoke about unity, loving and understanding your enemy when I'd just assume put one in the back of his head lol. A Jesus who fought against the injustices of a corrupt system much like the corrupt policy your republican party lives by today. I may not be perfect, but I never claimed to be. Jesus forgives, I've always said that I don't lol. 
Not my job to be God, its my job to be human and learn through his lessons as I go.

You on the other hand believe in a picture of "baby Jesus" all laid out in a Christmas decoration, claim to be just, while you invoke his name to use as some kind of a blasphemous blanket to hide your life of hypocrisy. Bottom line if you want to talk about values, if Jesus was of the flesh today, he definitely would not be a republican and would be personally holding Mccain and friends in contempt of humanity.. And would probably die for it all over again from fascist Judas' such as yourself. I'd be the murderer strung up right next to him because my soul can't be bought and I'd take a f*cking handful of you with me lol. All metaphorically of course







They say John the baptist was a selfless stubborn hot head who Jesus loved, lol I guess I can relate.

As for the rest of your bullshit, I'm not going to debate the difference between what a terrorist actually is to what you believe to be a turrurst
with a lost cause...


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

for someone who says he's trying to walk with God and understand his enemy, you sure do a lot of dismissing and ridiculing. i never said anything about my faith to you at all. so you obviously aren't trying to understand me there. i also have told you REPEATEDLY that i'm not a republican. in fact, i clearly said in my last post i won't vote for mccain, so you're ignoring me there too. it certainly isn't your job to be God but you are clearly not doing what God did say was your job (as you said loving and understanding). BTW, that's not just your enemy, that's supposed to go for all mankind.

and to clear up the terrorist definition, William Ayers placed bombs outside the house of a judge with the intent of killing him, his wife, his children, and whoever else was in the house because of a court case. that's not terrorism? and as a christian, you don't have a problem with that man saying he wishes he would have used more bombs and that he might do so again? and you don't have a problem with your party's candidate being "friendly" with that man?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> for someone who says he's trying to walk with God and understand his enemy, you sure do a lot of dismissing and ridiculing. i never said anything about my faith to you at all. so you obviously aren't trying to understand me there. i also have told you REPEATEDLY that i'm not a republican. in fact, i clearly said in my last post i won't vote for mccain, so you're ignoring me there too. it certainly isn't your job to be God but you are clearly not doing what God did say was your job (as you said loving and understanding). BTW, that's not just your enemy, that's supposed to go for all mankind.
> 
> and to clear up the terrorist definition, William Ayers placed bombs outside the house of a judge with the intent of killing him, his wife, his children, and whoever else was in the house because of a court case. that's not terrorism? and as a christian, you don't have a problem with that man saying he wishes he would have used more bombs and that he might do so again? and you don't have a problem with your party's candidate being "friendly" with that man?


ahhh the art of the chameleon. Your gung fu is good







mine is better







.

Like I said I never claimed to be perfect, but if you didn't know you were a typical fascist republican, based on both your sources (fox news) and your argument, I'm sorry to be the one to break it to you that you are







.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

this isn't a sparring match. this is the election of our next president. this isn't a trick of wording. this is logic. hate my point of view as much as you want. mock me, demean me, dismiss me. tell me how stupid i am and accuse me of sodomizing animals. call me judas. it doesn't make you right.

fox news showed a video of barak obama himself saying he's friendly with this man. how is that biased? it's a vid of him saying it HIMSELF. and what Ayers did you can verify on whatever news site you read about. don't point the finger at fox cause you don't like them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mauls said:


> I'm still curious to know how Obama got this far in his party.


 +1
[/quote]

He got this far in the same way that Muslim extremists become airline pilots.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.

and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.










He didn't just easily "get there" because people were "tired of the Clintons". And in all actuality, according to the polls at that given time, Oprah did more harm then good. Don't sit there and deny being a fascist republican while spewing typical fascist republican rhetoric like this.

The fight to the DNC against the Clintons was the fight of his life. She was a sure win, but its kind of hard to argue against truth and genuine principle. Real hard to run against a campaign built literally from the ground up. Obama wasn't handed the ticket by his parties hierarchy like Mccain was or Clinton was about to be. He went through the people from the ground up. If he would have had to rely on his parties hierarchy for the most part, Obama would have never even been on this ticket.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

in another thread you personally said that fascist republicans wouldn't vote for him because of all the things i just said he was not. i made an attempt to defend my enemy. perhaps you should look into that.

and answer my other post. don't just ignore it because it's easy for you to do so.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!

[/quote]

1.) show me how someone is a terrorist because of their name. i thought you told me yesterday terrorism is caused by religion? now it's caused by his name? 
2.) i never said he wasn't an extremist. i never said he wasn't a radical, i said he isn't a terrorist.
3.) who me where he said that and in what context.
4.) when trying to effect change via legal elections rather then terror attacks, they are no longer terrorists.
5.) show me that evidence.
6.) show me how someone who has a muslim father and upbringing is automatically a terrorist.
7.) yes he is, show me how that makes him a terrorist.
8.) that is not a reason that is an abbreviation.

also, i never said you were silly. i only asked for an explanation. please don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!
[/quote]
Damn that's the most racist thing I've ever read on P-fury.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> in another thread you personally said that fascist republicans wouldn't vote for him because of all the things i just said he was not. i made an attempt to defend my enemy. perhaps you should look into that.
> 
> and answer my other post. don't just ignore it because it's easy for you to do so.


Your implying that Obama is some how a legal representative in our Government for extremist islam in your above post :laugh: . Trust me,







he doesn't need someone like you to defend him. I don't have to and refuse to understand, acknowledge or make any attempt to defend your sort of logic. Hell you'd be hard pressed to get me to even come up with one single sorry excuse for this type of existence. So no, you're not making it hard at all to just ignore this type of retarded "logic".







.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

remember when you told me about your deep understanding and love of God. he commands you to lover your enemy. love comes with understanding.

i put before you statements that are a matter of public record and you refuse to do anything but declare that you refuse to even attempt to consider the statements these men made because i made them. are you even interested in a discussion of facts of any kind or do you comment in political threads to make personal attacks on people you don't agree with.

if you are actually interested in discussing facts and issues without personal attacks, let me know. i've not personally attacked you. i've not refused to show you neutral evidence to back up my views. i've kept this discussion civil and showed you respect by not attacking you like you have me. are you or are you not willing to extend the same courtesy?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> remember when you told me about your deep understanding and love of God. he commands you to lover your enemy. love comes with understanding.
> 
> i put before you statements that are a matter of public record and you refuse to do anything but declare that you refuse to even attempt to consider the statements these men made because i made them. are you even interested in a discussion of facts of any kind or do you comment in political threads to make personal attacks on people you don't agree with.
> 
> if you are actually interested in discussing facts and issues without personal attacks, let me know. i've not personally attacked you. i've not refused to show you neutral evidence to back up my views. i've kept this discussion civil and showed you respect by not attacking you like you have me. are you or are you not willing to extend the same courtesy?


Negative, I'd rather throw you in a gas chamber along with 1000 other retards that plague this country just like yourself. Probably why it best I just ignore these Ann Coulter fest type threads.







To peace, love, and a vulgar cleansing of humanity


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Liquid said:


> remember when you told me about your deep understanding and love of God. he commands you to lover your enemy. love comes with understanding.
> 
> i put before you statements that are a matter of public record and you refuse to do anything but declare that you refuse to even attempt to consider the statements these men made because i made them. are you even interested in a discussion of facts of any kind or do you comment in political threads to make personal attacks on people you don't agree with.
> 
> if you are actually interested in discussing facts and issues without personal attacks, let me know. i've not personally attacked you. i've not refused to show you neutral evidence to back up my views. i've kept this discussion civil and showed you respect by not attacking you like you have me. are you or are you not willing to extend the same courtesy?


Negative, I'd rather throw you in a gas chamber along with 1000 other retards that plague this country just like yourself. Probably why it best I just ignore these Ann Coulter fest type threads.







To peace, love, and a vulgar cleansing of humanity :laugh: 
[/quote]

that is your right. let me know when you feel like acting like an adult and discussing facts and not insulting everyone around you.

let everyone else know that liquid doesn't want to talk with those he doesn't agree with and has publicly said that he's only interested in personal attacks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!
[/quote]
Damn that's the most racist thing I've ever read on P-fury.
[/quote]

There was not a single point given in this post that denotes a shred of racisim.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mdrs said:


> remember when you told me about your deep understanding and love of God. he commands you to lover your enemy. love comes with understanding.
> 
> i put before you statements that are a matter of public record and you refuse to do anything but declare that you refuse to even attempt to consider the statements these men made because i made them. are you even interested in a discussion of facts of any kind or do you comment in political threads to make personal attacks on people you don't agree with.
> 
> if you are actually interested in discussing facts and issues without personal attacks, let me know. i've not personally attacked you. i've not refused to show you neutral evidence to back up my views. i've kept this discussion civil and showed you respect by not attacking you like you have me. are you or are you not willing to extend the same courtesy?


Negative, I'd rather throw you in a gas chamber along with 1000 other retards that plague this country just like yourself. Probably why it best I just ignore these Ann Coulter fest type threads.







To peace, love, and a vulgar cleansing of humanity :laugh: 
[/quote]

that is your right. let me know when you feel like acting like an adult and discussing facts and not insulting everyone around you.

let everyone else know that liquid doesn't want to talk with those he doesn't agree with and has publicly said that he's only interested in personal attacks.
[/quote]

I can have a civil discussion with a rational human being, differences or not, the key word is rational.:laugh: I'd be surprised if you my friend even had opposable thumbs, and I, like life, will take no pity on your sorry excuse of an existence.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> remember when you told me about your deep understanding and love of God. he commands you to lover your enemy. love comes with understanding.
> 
> i put before you statements that are a matter of public record and you refuse to do anything but declare that you refuse to even attempt to consider the statements these men made because i made them. are you even interested in a discussion of facts of any kind or do you comment in political threads to make personal attacks on people you don't agree with.
> 
> if you are actually interested in discussing facts and issues without personal attacks, let me know. i've not personally attacked you. i've not refused to show you neutral evidence to back up my views. i've kept this discussion civil and showed you respect by not attacking you like you have me. are you or are you not willing to extend the same courtesy?


Negative, I'd rather throw you in a gas chamber along with 1000 other retards that plague this country just like yourself. Probably why it best I just ignore these Ann Coulter fest type threads.







To peace, love, and a vulgar cleansing of humanity :laugh: 
[/quote]

that is your right. let me know when you feel like acting like an adult and discussing facts and not insulting everyone around you.

let everyone else know that liquid doesn't want to talk with those he doesn't agree with and has publicly said that he's only interested in personal attacks.
[/quote]

I can have a civil discussion with a rational human being, differences or not, the key word is rational.:laugh: I'd be surprised if you my friend even had opposable thumbs, and I, like life, will take no pity on your sorry excuse of an existence.
[/quote]

LOL. You dont even know what the word rational means. I almost feel bad for you and people like you because of the severe abuse they endured as children. Then I remember that it is no excuse, as plenty of other people went through the same thing and didn't turn out as a spiteful ignoramus with no concept of reality or ability to reason.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> remember when you told me about your deep understanding and love of God. he commands you to lover your enemy. love comes with understanding.
> 
> i put before you statements that are a matter of public record and you refuse to do anything but declare that you refuse to even attempt to consider the statements these men made because i made them. are you even interested in a discussion of facts of any kind or do you comment in political threads to make personal attacks on people you don't agree with.
> 
> if you are actually interested in discussing facts and issues without personal attacks, let me know. i've not personally attacked you. i've not refused to show you neutral evidence to back up my views. i've kept this discussion civil and showed you respect by not attacking you like you have me. are you or are you not willing to extend the same courtesy?


Negative, I'd rather throw you in a gas chamber along with 1000 other retards that plague this country just like yourself. Probably why it best I just ignore these Ann Coulter fest type threads.







To peace, love, and a vulgar cleansing of humanity :laugh: 
[/quote]

that is your right. let me know when you feel like acting like an adult and discussing facts and not insulting everyone around you.

let everyone else know that liquid doesn't want to talk with those he doesn't agree with and has publicly said that he's only interested in personal attacks.
[/quote]

I can have a civil discussion with a rational human being, differences or not, the key word is rational.:laugh: I'd be surprised if you my friend even had opposable thumbs, and I, like life, will take no pity on your sorry excuse of an existence.
[/quote]

LOL. You dont even know what the word rational means. I almost feel bad for you and people like you because of the severe abuse they endured as children. Then I remember that it is no excuse, as plenty of other people went through the same thing and didn't turn out as a spiteful ignoramus with no concept of reality or ability to reason.
[/quote]

abused no







just from a different stock. I built my fortune from the ground up with my own hands and stand up reputation. So my soul is still intact and I get the benefit of knowing I never had to hold anyones cack in my mouth nor inherit any fucked up ideals for the sake of my bank account... I've also been on the front line to witness first hand the actual policy that stands behind these ideals.. From the ground up baby







a whole lot of character and very little tolerance.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?

Just interested in what empire you built.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!
[/quote]
Damn that's the most racist thing I've ever read on P-fury.
[/quote]

There was not a single point given in this post that denotes a shred of racisim.
[/quote]
Your first reason by itself is extremely racist. Just because he's born a Muslim and has a Muslim name he's automatically a terrorist?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!
[/quote]
Damn that's the most racist thing I've ever read on P-fury.
[/quote]

There was not a single point given in this post that denotes a shred of racisim.
[/quote]
Your first reason by itself is extremely racist. Just because he's born a Muslim and has a Muslim name he's automatically a terrorist?
[/quote]

Is that all you got from my post?
Look closer.

I'll give you a hint:

#s 2,3,4,5...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?
> 
> Just interested in what empire you built.


I build, everything from your million dollar condos in NYC, to your hospitals, to your schools, to your million dollar homes in the sub urbs. I may not have an empire but I can't complain. The only people I answer to are my insurers, the tax man and my wife


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?
> 
> Just interested in what empire you built.


I build, everything from *your* million dollar condos in NYC, to *your* hospitals, to *your* schools, to *your* million dollar homes in the sub urbs. I may not have an empire but I can't complain. The only people I answer to are my insurers, the tax man and my wife








[/quote]

First of all, you're not building *my* anything.

I don't have any condos, hospitals, schools or million dollar homes.

Secondly, as a businessman, I can't conceive that you don't answer to anybody but those stated.
Personally, I answer to all my clients, for they are my bosses.

You truely are in a unique position sir.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?
> 
> Just interested in what empire you built.


I build, everything from *your* million dollar condos in NYC, to *your* hospitals, to *your* schools, to *your* million dollar homes in the sub urbs. I may not have an empire but I can't complain. The only people I answer to are my insurers, the tax man and my wife








[/quote]

First of all, you're not building *my* anything.

I don't have any condos, hospitals, schools or million dollar homes.

Secondly, as a businessman, I can't conceive that you don't answer to anybody but those stated.
Personally, I answer to all my clients, for they are my bosses.

You truely are in a unique position sir.
[/quote]

First of all if your ever in the NY area and fall on your fat face walking through one of the malls I put up, remember that when your laying up in the hospital I might have put up as well..

We're obviously talking about two different line of work. Of course in the private sector I answer to the home owner, but for the most part I put in a bid and my reputation speaks for itself. Hand me the prints and a budget, and regardless of what the prints say, the job will be done right and on time :laugh: .


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?
> 
> Just interested in what empire you built.


I build, everything from *your* million dollar condos in NYC, to *your* hospitals, to *your* schools, to *your* million dollar homes in the sub urbs. I may not have an empire but I can't complain. The only people I answer to are my insurers, the tax man and my wife








[/quote]

First of all, you're not building *my* anything.

I don't have any condos, hospitals, schools or million dollar homes.

Secondly, as a businessman, I can't conceive that you don't answer to anybody but those stated.
Personally, I answer to all my clients, for they are my bosses.

You truely are in a unique position sir.
[/quote]

First of all if your ever in the NY area and fall on your fat face walking through one of the malls I put up, remember that when your laying up in the hospital I might have put up as well..

We're obviously talking about two different line of work. Of course in the private sector I answer to the home owner, but for the most part I put in a bid and my reputation speaks for itself. Hand me the prints and a budget, and regardless of what the prints say, the job will be done right and on time :laugh: .
[/quote]

Why are you such a dick about it?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?
> 
> Just interested in what empire you built.


I build, everything from *your* million dollar condos in NYC, to *your* hospitals, to *your* schools, to *your* million dollar homes in the sub urbs. I may not have an empire but I can't complain. The only people I answer to are my insurers, the tax man and my wife








[/quote]

First of all, you're not building *my* anything.

I don't have any condos, hospitals, schools or million dollar homes.

Secondly, as a businessman, I can't conceive that you don't answer to anybody but those stated.
Personally, I answer to all my clients, for they are my bosses.

You truely are in a unique position sir.
[/quote]

First of all if your ever in the NY area and fall on your fat face walking through one of the malls I put up, remember that when your laying up in the hospital I might have put up as well..

We're obviously talking about two different line of work. Of course in the private sector I answer to the home owner, but for the most part I put in a bid and my reputation speaks for itself. Hand me the prints and a budget, and regardless of what the prints say, the job will be done right and on time :laugh: .
[/quote]

Why are you such a dick about it?
[/quote]



> First of all, you're not building *my* anything.


I don't know lol maybe your e-tone lead me to believe you wanted to cyber. /rubs nipples


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Liquid said:


> Liquid, not to change the subject, but what is the fortune that you speak of?
> 
> Just interested in what empire you built.


I build, everything from *your* million dollar condos in NYC, to *your* hospitals, to *your* schools, to *your* million dollar homes in the sub urbs. I may not have an empire but I can't complain. The only people I answer to are my insurers, the tax man and my wife








[/quote]

First of all, you're not building *my* anything.

I don't have any condos, hospitals, schools or million dollar homes.

Secondly, as a businessman, I can't conceive that you don't answer to anybody but those stated.
Personally, I answer to all my clients, for they are my bosses.

You truely are in a unique position sir.
[/quote]

First of all if your ever in the NY area and fall on your fat face walking through one of the malls I put up, remember that when your laying up in the hospital I might have put up as well..

We're obviously talking about two different line of work. Of course in the private sector I answer to the home owner, but for the most part I put in a bid and my reputation speaks for itself. Hand me the prints and a budget, and regardless of what the prints say, the job will be done right and on time :laugh: .
[/quote]

Why are you such a dick about it?
[/quote]



> First of all, you're not building *my* anything.


I don't know lol maybe your e-tone lead me to believe you wanted to cyber. /rubs nipples








[/quote]

Whatever dude.

You're an insolent little prick.
If you've really done so well for yourself in business, how 'bout a little humility.
Nobody is solely resoponsible for their own success... we all have many people to thank along the way.

If you operate your business with this level of ostentatious arrogance, then I doubt that you're as successful as you claim.

Aside from all that, this conversation is a complete derailment of the thread.
Go ahead and shoot your nauseatingly vainglorious mouth off in reply so that you can get your self satisfying 'last word' in and then let's get back on topic.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Whatever dude.
> 
> You're an insolent little prick.
> *whatever helps you sleep at night.*
> ...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, so hey- I understand that this show is supposed to repeat tonight at 9pm Pacific.
I'll probably check it out.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!
[/quote]
Damn that's the most racist thing I've ever read on P-fury.
[/quote]

There was not a single point given in this post that denotes a shred of racisim.
[/quote]

calling someone a terrorist because of their name? that's racist. xenophobia at least.

oh, and by the way, let me congratulate you on your business accomplishments. im happy for you, really, that you've been able to achieve such a high level of regard in the private sector cleaning out air ducts...what a mogul. congratulations....is that enough praise? or are you going to post about how much better you are than everyone else because you came up with something that worked? because if that's what you're going to do, i can certainly throw some more praise down for you. once again, congratulations.

know what im doing? i just bought 10 cords of wood uncut and unsplit...rented a splitter, chopped all the wood myself with my own chainsaw, split it all (that's approx 25 tons of wood) and sold it at a 200 per cord profit...i made 2k in 10 days. please...just bow to me. just get down, and bow to me, because I HAVE ACHIEVED! hahaha, gimme a break.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> First of all if your ever in the NY area and fall on your fat face walking through one of the malls I put up, remember that when your laying up in the hospital I might have put up as well..
> 
> We're obviously talking about two different line of work. Of course in the private sector I answer to the home owner, but for the most part I put in a bid and my reputation speaks for itself. Hand me the prints and a budget, and regardless of what the prints say, the job will be done right and on time :laugh: .


Why are you such a dick about it?
[/quote]

Because he has a small penis and needs to be an e-thug to make himself feel good?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> he got there because people are tired of the clintons and oprah gave him his 15 minutes. it's not a conspiracy. he's not a terrorist just because of his name, heritage, or any of the other reasons.
> 
> and piranha man, that's just a copy paste of the same thing you said on last page. explain it, please.


He's not a terrorist despite:

1.) His name
2.) His ties to Muslim extremists
3.) The fact that he personally stated that he will stand behind the Muslims if it comes down to it
4.) The terrorists said long ago that if they couldn't take over the US via acts of terror, they will infiltrate our government
5.) Muslim extremists paid his way through college
6.) His Muslim father and upbringing
7.) His beloved preacher is a racist extremist
8.) Etc.

You're right, how silly to suspect such an absurdity!
[/quote]
Damn that's the most racist thing I've ever read on P-fury.
[/quote]

There was not a single point given in this post that denotes a shred of racisim.
[/quote]

calling someone a terrorist because of their name? that's racist. xenophobia at least.

oh, and by the way, let me congratulate you on your business accomplishments. im happy for you, really, that you've been able to achieve such a high level of regard in the private sector cleaning out air ducts...what a mogul. congratulations....is that enough praise? or are you going to post about how much better you are than everyone else because you came up with something that worked? because if that's what you're going to do, i can certainly throw some more praise down for you. once again, congratulations.

know what im doing? i just bought 10 cords of wood uncut and unsplit...rented a splitter, chopped all the wood myself with my own chainsaw, split it all (that's approx 25 tons of wood) and sold it at a 200 per cord profit...i made 2k in 10 days. please...just bow to me. just get down, and bow to me, because I HAVE ACHIEVED! hahaha, gimme a break.
[/quote]

what are you retarded? he asked what I do, I did 2 condo's in NYC, 3 Kohl's, a Blue cross building and a Walmart upstate last year so your fat ass's have a place to hang out during the day. You should be thanking me







. And I just started a juicy Hospital expansion not to far from home, thankfully. You see anything in there about me cleaning out air ducts? Thats paco's yob not my yob ... I get the framing, rock, tape, acoustic ceilings, windows, doors and exterior if its stucco, duck work is subbed out meng..

Btw, I'm way ahead of ya, 14 cords not bought, all cut down with my Husqi and split by hand with a wedge probably a lot faster then any hydraulic splitter







excellent work out. Not selling I burn


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry to go back to the topic gents
but was that video ever fact checked? 
was there sources ever cited for any of it? just because we cant find his thesis from college, does that mean he is hiding something? 
those videos remind me of that show "a current affair"

if his middle name wasnt hussein, but he was saying all the same stuff, wonder how that would fair for those videos.

remember, not all muslims are extremists.... muslims dont equal terrorists.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys crack me up. Doesnt matter who ends up pres anyway. Cant get any worse than the Bush era. Scary thing about McCain is if he has a frikn heart attack you really want Palin as pres? She'd probably make it law to pray in public schools. I simply dont vote cause I hate our government and its BS. The people should run the country not one individual. Either way this election goes there are going to be a lot of pissed off people. Dont worry in a bout 20 years itll be a one world government controlled by the Federal Bank. Which if you havnt figured out is a private company and has zero to do with the United states Feds. Thats like saying Federal Express is part of the Government. All politicains now a days are just puppets. Say whatever is fed to them and what people want to hear. The day of true leaders has passed. They dont care anymore. If your pres you have zero worries and who gives a crap about the economy you think Bush is worried?


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

Check out factcheck.org regarding this film which is nothing more than a michael moore film from the other side of the aisle


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Missed the broadcast Sunday night afterall.
Anybody know if it's gonna air again?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Missed the broadcast Sunday night afterall.
> Anybody know if it's gonna air again?


no, ratings were so down faux decided to air reruns of hannity making himself look like a fool.























God whad I'd do just meet this cack chewer one time coming the other way.


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

sean hannity is just about the biggest insufferable moron there is...may he choke on rush limbah's wang


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Ricko Suave, Diddyeyey, and the rest of the fat retarded walmart gang out there. Even Mccain says you're a hopeless retard if you think Obama is a terrorist or is anyone to be scared of.











And you call me volatile :laugh: I'd rather be volatile then a vile slimy piece of a puss infested scab right off a filth pigs ass. You like to lie, manipulate, smeer, twist and you spread like a disease. But I'm wrong for just simply wanting to stomp your skulls in. Really what good could you or the other fat stupid filthy pieces of crap like the people in these video's above possibly doing by breeding. The answer is none, you actually set this country back 20 years every time you open up your mouth to express a brain fart.







Unfuckingbelievable. WOOOOOO THE WORLD HATES US FOR OUR FREEDON WOOOOO FREEDOM FRIES AND ANN COULTER WOOOOOOOOOOOOO BABY JESUS LOVES ME WOOOOO :laugh: Jesus doesn't love self serving pigs that refuse to redeem themselves.

Even Mccain looked like he wanted to smack the first guy as soon as he said "wewe're scared of an obama Presidency" lol.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

swack said:


> Check out factcheck.org regarding this film which is nothing more than a michael moore film from the other side of the aisle


Thanks for this link.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Hey Ricko Suave, Diddyeyey, and the rest of the fat retarded walmart gang out there. Even Mccain says you're a hopeless retard if you think Obama is a terrorist or is anyone to be scared of.
> 
> And you call me volatile :laugh: I'd rather be volatile then a vile slimy piece of a puss infested scab right off a filth pigs ass. You like to lie, manipulate, smeer, twist and you spread like a disease. But I'm wrong for just simply wanting to stomp your skulls in. Really what good could you or the other fat stupid filthy pieces of crap like the people in these video's above possibly doing by breeding.


Seriously? The fact that you can spew such verbal diarrhea, while blindly lumping anyone who composes a thought opposed to one of your own (of which the only conclusion we can come to is that you blindly accept them from some extremely hateful source) into a category of 'fat retarded walmart gang" only goes to prove your inadequacy. I'd love to point out some of your logical fallacies, but that would only serve to qualify your statements of utter ridiculousness.

You need therapy. I'm not joking, I'm honestly trying to help.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Annnndddd...Good night, Gracie.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh sh*t, what did I miss ?


----------

